# 302 cyl Head Blueprint



## Henderlong (Nov 9, 2010)

I need a print for a 302 cyl head. the casting numbers are D08E. But any print for a 302 will be benificial. I really just need the exhaust port face, with all hole locations. 
Thanks,
Dave Henderlong


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi Dave,
I'll try and get it for you tomorrow.
gbritnell


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 11, 2010)

Hi Dave,
I hope this helps you. The D series that you're asking for is from the 70's. This is from the 90's.
George 

View attachment 302 head exh port layout.pdf


----------



## Henderlong (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks alot. I'l keep you updated on my progress.


----------



## Henderlong (Nov 12, 2010)

Do you happen to know the distance between the center of the bolt hole line, and the center of the port hole?


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 12, 2010)

It's .405 to the top edge then subtract that from the overall size.
George


----------



## gbritnell (Nov 12, 2010)

I should have said it's .405 to the top then subtract that from 1/2 of the overall size.
George


----------

